

 Here’s how I bought Bitcoin off a guy on the street - ibsathish
http://blog.sefsar.com/heres-how-i-bought-bitcoin-of-a-guy-on-the-street

======
sentenza
Ahem. Bitcoin isn't anonymous. So bitcoin can actually be "hot".

Thus, I'm not sure if buying from a random stranger (as opposed to somebody
you know or a big exchange) is such a good idea.

